# Giving you all hope



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

just to let you know that my friend has just gone through her second ICSI. she only had one embryo to be put back as the other 3 didn't grade. and she has just found out she is pregnant. She is 40

Just wanted to give people who are a little older that bit more hope.

thanks for listening. and baby dust to you all

take care and good luck to all

melanie


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Melanie for your post, it's always nice to hear of positive stories and we older ladies need to hear them!

It just shows you that it only takes one little beanie to stick and make itself at home.

Thanks again, and congratulations on your own pregnancy.

Take care
Mrs Bunny x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Melanie

Thanks so much for posting.  That was just what I needed to hear today after a set back.  

Congratulations on your own pregnancy!


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

super post.  thank you


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi

Just got our 3rd BFN on Monday and feeling quite lost at the moment.  This post has made me feel a bit better, thanks.  We want to try again if possible - you never know, maybe next time... 

BH x


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

BH you are not alone.  big cyber hug


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Melanie - I hope your friend has a very healthy and happy pregnancy. Please let her know that she's given us goldies some much needed hope. Congratulations on your pregnancy too. 

BH - thinking of you  

CG xxx


----------

